# Matching Tjet gear plates to chassis



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How do you fast guys match your gear plates to your chassis on your tjets.I make sure they fit on the chassis without much effort but I am sure there are more tricks.Thanks


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Brownie, I am not sure I qualify as one of the Fast Guys on here, but I always check the top plate fit as you mentioned, then I check the hole alignment for the arm and idler shaft for any bind and to be sure they are truly perpendicular in the chassis.

You would be surprised how much of a difference it makes on speed.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used to check them z71 said.
but I found that I can have 5 gear plates that seem to all fit perfectly!
yet they hall give different speeds, even with everything the same except the gear plate itself.

So I find the ones that do not bind.
then I sort them based on motor rpm.


----------

